# Jacky Lizard Help.....



## BigRed (Oct 18, 2010)

hi peoples 

I'm picking up some adult Jacky Lizards next week and i was hoping someone could help me out, I need to know how to sex them. The person i am getting them from doesn't know how to sex them. He has 8 and I am only buying 3 so i want to make sure i am getting 1 male and 2 females.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## dossy (Oct 18, 2010)

i would assume it is the same as every other lizrd, lift the tail and see....google it mate


----------



## BigRed (Oct 18, 2010)

i assumed they would be the same but i wanted to get confirmation from someone who has them just to be safe.
tried google but couldn't find much info there unfortunately,


----------



## dossy (Oct 18, 2010)

oh ok sorry i can not help much


----------



## BigRed (Oct 18, 2010)

Hopefully someone who breeds them will give me some advice


----------



## TheReptileCove (Oct 18, 2010)

Have you tried looking on youtube?


----------



## BigRed (Oct 18, 2010)

good idea, i'll go have a look now
thanx


----------



## TheReptileCove (Oct 18, 2010)

no worries mate, good luck..


----------



## longirostris (Oct 18, 2010)

Adult males have obvious preanul and femoral pores whereas the females are not so obvious and in many cases non existant. Males will also usually have a wider head and will also tend to be a little bigger, although I would not recommend sexing any animal based on size without considering other determinants in conjunction with sizing. Also if you feel around the base of the tail you can sometimes feel the hemipene bulges on either side of the vent opening. Females do not have these bulges or extra thickness at the base of the tail. Hope this helps.


----------



## BigRed (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanx longirostris that should help heaps. 
would i be right in assuming that it's the same as sexing a bearded dragon?
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/longirostris-6733/


----------



## longirostris (Oct 19, 2010)

Yep, pretty much.


----------

